# Before and after shots of the 98 SE.



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Finally got the wheels and the tein's on. Looks much better with the lower stance. Next up is the tranny swap.... hopefully the motor swap wont be too far behind.

tell me what you think.
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291704649


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice... i love the black wheels on a white car... im gonna paint my rims that color to go 4 that look.... btw, after ur motor swap, give me ur sr20 since u wont need it anymore


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Motorswap?? dont you have an sr20?? but anyway do you still have the SE-R rims since you bought new ones???


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHOA!!!!! Damn nak1 I luv the way your ride looks ....wait let me get it on here for U....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OK here ya go....









so this is the drop with Tein...if it is then IM kicking myself for not getting in on the Group Buy myself....

Hows the ride...tell us more!!!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

they arent tein springs... its the full SS coilover setup... its great. I have it on the hardest settings and it isnt hard on my back. It corners great. I love it... well worth the $1100! 

thanks for all the complements folks.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *Motorswap?? dont you have an sr20?? but anyway do you still have the SE-R rims since you bought new ones??? *


yes i have a SR20 already.... i have treated the motor pretty bad, and want the low compression. Its cheaper to go with the BB... believe me i have looked at it all different ways. Besides... the turbo has been pushed back for awhile. 

Yes i have the SE-R rims they are pending sale.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Love'n the grill...


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

JustMe said:


> *Love'n the grill...  *


i agree very nice grill


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wat size are your rims?

do they rub at all with that low of a drop with the TEIN SS.

and nak1 crystal clear headlights and crystal clear headlights would be sweet on ur ride.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

whereas you have some people love'n the grill... thats the only thing I'm not to fond of, I think its the symbol being off center or the mesh not being black.... but other than that your car is flawless man, I love it!!!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *wat size are your rims?
> 
> do they rub at all with that low of a drop with the TEIN SS.
> 
> and nak1 crystal clear headlights and crystal clear headlights would be sweet on ur ride. *


17x7 with 40mm offset. No they dont rub. the drop is not really that low. just at what the factory said to set it at for the highest position.

the crystals are on the list........



DryBoy said:


> *whereas you have some people love'n the grill... thats the only thing I'm not to fond of, I think its the symbol being off center or the mesh not being black.... but other than that your car is flawless man, I love it!!! *


Thanks, its far from flawless.... but its in work. As for the grill... part of the reason i put the logo there is because i knew people wouldnt like it. I like it there and people probaly wont copy it.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *As for the grill... part of the reason i put the logo there is because i knew people wouldnt like it. I like it there and people probaly wont copy it. *


Ahhhh, another rebel.....LOVE IT!!! Originality!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dang.. if ur ridin on 17 and look that good i wonder what it look like with 15 inchers on..


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *whereas you have some people love'n the grill... thats the only thing I'm not to fond of, I think its the symbol being off center or the mesh not being black.... but other than that your car is flawless man, I love it!!! *


----------

